# اجمل wellpapers لجهازك .الات ميكانيكية روعة الجمال.



## light rain (19 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
صور لمكتبك غاية في الجمال لكل محب الالات الميكانيكية ومنها الزراعية.


----------



## حفراوي55 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

والله صور روعة....... تسلم الايادي


----------



## eng_hazem123 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلم يا غالي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 ديسمبر 2007)

تحية طيبة .

تتميز الماكنات الزراعية بقدرتها الفائقة على تحمل الصعاب نظرا لما تمتاز من قوة ومتانة وتنوع 

الأغراض والمهام .

القسم يفتقر الى هذه التكنولوجية والمواضيع التي ربما تكون في متناول الجميع بجهود الخيرين 

والمتخصيين في هذا المجال .

تحية حب وتقدير .

وننتظر مواضيع اكثر تفصيل وشمولية لنتميز بهذه التكنولوجية التي هي اساس كل بلد نامي ومتقدم .


جزاك الله خير جزاء وبركة .


البغدادي:84:


----------



## سباعي1 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

روووووووووووووووعه


----------



## عمر محمد3 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الجمال


----------



## احمد مؤنس (22 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلم يا غالي


----------



## light rain (25 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكركم اخواني المهندسين والتقنيين وكل محب الهندسة الميكانيكية الكرام على هده الردود المشجعة 
فما هذه الا صور لمكتبكم بس لو كان ممكن ان يخصص فرع او قسم يخص الالات الزراعية لكان افضل حتى يستفيد ونفيد الجميع .
اذا وجدت تشجيعا وقبولا من المشرفين والاعضاء والزوار الكرام قد اساهم بمواضيع وافيد ويستفاد
الجميع .

وشكرا.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 ديسمبر 2007)

light rain قال:


> اشكركم اخواني المهندسين والتقنيين وكل محب الهندسة الميكانيكية الكرام على هده الردود المشجعة
> فما هذه الا صور لمكتبكم بس لو كان ممكن ان يخصص فرع او قسم يخص الالات الزراعية لكان افضل حتى يستفيد ونفيد الجميع .
> اذا وجدت تشجيعا وقبولا من المشرفين والاعضاء والزوار الكرام قد اساهم بمواضيع وافيد ويستفاد
> الجميع .
> ...



اخي العزيز light rain.

عندما نرى مشاركات ومساهمات واسعة في هذا المجال كما حدث في بعض الاقسام قد يحفزنا الى فتح

قسم مستقل بحد ذاته .

ننظر مساهماتكم وجديدكم .

تحياتي للجميع .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## عاطف عياد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على المعلونات الجميلة وربنا يتقبل منك 
عاطف عياد


----------



## light rain (26 ديسمبر 2007)

سباعي1 قال:


> روووووووووووووووعه


 
شكرا لك على الرد


----------



## light rain (26 ديسمبر 2007)

عمر محمد3 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الجمال


 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## light rain (26 ديسمبر 2007)

احمد مؤنس قال:


> تسلم يا غالي


 
مشكور على الرد


----------



## light rain (26 ديسمبر 2007)

عاطف عياد قال:


> شكرا لك على المعلونات الجميلة وربنا يتقبل منك
> عاطف عياد


تشكر يا غالي


----------



## mansaf_ch (26 ديسمبر 2007)

روووووووووووووووعه


----------



## light rain (26 ديسمبر 2007)

mansaf_ch قال:


> روووووووووووووووعه


 
وانت اروع اخي .شكرا لك


----------



## المهندس رؤوف (6 يناير 2008)

مرسي يا استاذ عقبال ما نفرح منك:20:


----------



## muhamed abo marym (5 ديسمبر 2011)

جازاك الله الف خير على هذه الصور


----------



## senuors (7 ديسمبر 2011)

سلمت الايادي
صور رائعة


----------



## كريم غانم (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*صور روعة*

اخي العزيز لاتنسى اضافة الاليات الانشائية مثل القلابات والحفارات وغيرها:14::1:


----------



## أبوذراع (17 ديسمبر 2011)

كثر منهم


----------

